
The average color of the universe is "Cosmic latte" - jonshariat
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmic_latte
======
nostrademons
This was also the top-ads color for Google Search in the 2010 visual redesign.
We put it in as an inside joke; it lasted for a couple months before A/B
testing optimized away from it.

------
karmakaze
TL;DR - color fff8e7

